# Dianes dog Chester.... help needed



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

If any one lives in Scotland, please help Diane and Des

http://www.lostdogs-scotland.org.uk/lost-dogs/item/chester

Chester is lost, please click on link above x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are sharing on Facebook i do hope he is found today xx


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Me too Mavis, it must be devastating for them x


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Found*

Chester has been found, poorly legs, but alive


----------

